# Best Polish for silver cars



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

Evening, as per title I am looking for the best polish for a silver car. 

Any sugestions?

Also looking for a good wheel cleaner as I have been using Wonder wheels..


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

If it's by hand:

Autosmart Platinum (improved formula)
AG SRP (new formula)
AF Tripple
Zaino AIO

Zaino Z2 /Z5 (sealer)

By machine:

Scholl Concepts & CG Hexlogic Pads


For your wheels:
Autosmart Smartwheels or Hazsafe , Valet Pro Billbery ,Espuma Revolution, AF Imperial, AB Very Cherry.

Once you clean them make sure you seal them, then just wash them with your car shampoo

So many to choose from


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Polishing by machine or hand?

Wonder Wheels is claimed to be very strong stuff. The Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner seems to get very positive reviews


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

its polished by hand,
thanks for the info.


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the angelwax bilberry wheel cleaner and you can never go wrong with autoglym srp.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

matey silver and zaino.......all day long

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279043

alive and well in lupset


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Gtechniq P1.3M wheel cleaner


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Auto finesse tough coat is awesome on silver, as is 845. Granted it's a sealant, but I think that's the way to go on lighter colours. I have had great results with Bilberry on wheels providing the crap isn't too caked on. 845 is marketed as a wax, but works well on all colours.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

AG SRP followed by Acrylic JETT

Best combo for silver I've found.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I know these 2 are sealants. But they are so easy to apply to get a fantastic finish :thumb:

I use Werkstat acrylic kit & AF Tough Coat. Both go very nice on light coloured cars

I have 2 white cars and use each on different cars :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272166

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285118

Good luck with your choice! :thumb:
:detailer:


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry for stealing the thread, but can AG SRP and the likes be applied by a DA? :$


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ConorF said:


> Sorry for stealing the thread, but can AG SRP and the likes be applied by a DA? :$


Yes it can :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tripple and Tough Coat is the best combination for silver paint, Glistens and shines the Paintwork like a mirror :thumb:


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

suspal said:


> Yes it can :thumb:


And with good results?:buffer:


----------



## robf73 (Sep 17, 2012)

ok, may not be a polish, but i use carlack nano systematic care followed by the long life sealant on the wifes avus silver a4 cab, and the results are immense. the shine is blinding in the sun, the flake pop is amazing, and rain beads like a dream


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OP is asking for polish advice, and most people are giving LSP advice!?!?! 

polish is not colour dependant, you can use any polish on any colour...

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty B said:


> AG SRP followed by Acrylic JETT
> 
> Best combo for silver I've found.


Werkstat Prime instead of SRP then Jet then glos would be even better scotty.Tell me to shut up if you've tried that already though lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

How you applying the polish?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> How you applying the polish?


By hand i think he said scrim mate


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Conor, when I applied S.R.P by machine, I used a polishing pad with the D.A set on speed 3. It yields excellent results, and seems to spread farther when using the machine. I'm not sure how to post links, but if you can be bothered to look, I posted the results on my brother's Celica in the showroom section. This is under the heading; Dave's Celica. It was a while back, but it may help you glean some ideas. S.R.P will always be in my collection.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> I'm not sure how to post links, but if you can be bothered to look, I posted the results on my brother's Celica in the showroom section. This is under the heading; Dave's Celica. It was a while back, but it may help you glean some ideas. S.R.P will always be in my collection.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239077&highlight=Dave's+Celica

:thumb:


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help lads, I really apprexiate you taking the time!


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

i done some polishing today on silver nissan ... i used P1 with Orange Lake Country HT pad and Blue 3M on Gtechniq finishing pad , it came up nicely ... now i could c some sparkles in it  and finished with CG BlackLight and wiped of with CG V7 and plus one more wipe with CG V7 
p.s sorry for quality ... it was pitch dark and i was using not the best camera on the planet ...all that light came up from the garage .
p.p.s i was using Makita :buffer:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Cueball, I will enter the digital age at some point.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

It would be my personal opinion to use a handheld polish (SRP.. Triple...etc) by hand and use a proper polish (that actually fixes the paint rather than "fills in".. by DA or rotary.

My paint is by and large very good conditoin except the roof and the top of the rear bumper... a few odd swirls but for it's age hardly any swirl marks..
Obviously I am including the LSP of choice for information sake as waxes and sealants DO appear differently..

Here's my car with AG SRP and EGP when I detailed it for Ultimate Dubs in March 2012..
http://imageshack.us/a/img163/3240/photowit.jpg
The lighting helps but that's the sort of wet shine you get.

Here's what I got with Auto Finesse Triple and G3 super resin wax.. (I swear this is one of my favourite waxes.. and costs £12!)

http://imageshack.us/a/img407/1813/img1355tx.jpg

This is probably a fairer comparison.. This is with SRP and my cheaper more regular use Simoniz wax.
http://imageshack.us/a/img205/5484/img0818i.jpg

Having been a LONG TIME SRP man .. and I mean, since I bought this car in January 2011... having tried the Auto Finesse range of products I do honestly prefer the way Triple works, how you can use it... the wax it seems easier to apply and remove.. how the filling properties seem better, how it lasts longer.. especially when you top with a wax or sealant..SRP washes out after a few washes even with a wax.. yes I tested this on my door handles before I had the doors resprayed.. no I don't have pictures.

I do love the Auto Finesse range of products.. Sian at AF has always been helpful and friendly.. at a show they gave me a replacement sprayer because I broke mine... always answers emails promptly etc..

But by no means are all their products perfect or that I think the world of them.. For example I prefer Autoglym Fast Glass to AF Crystal .. However I buy the Crystal because a) I don't have to go into Halfords.. and b) it looks better in my collection cabinet. 
The point is they listen to feedback and makes changes appropriately.

I've also used AF Rejuvinate.. they gave me a sample YONKS ago and it's been sat in my cupboard for 4 months but I busted it out to remove a stubborn mark that I couldn't seem to get out with regular washing.. it was like a scratch, but not a scratch.. and it got rid of it in 2 passes.. not fillied.. but removed. That's a great polish and offers fairly good correction for what is mainly a cleaner and can even be used by DA if you really want to.


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm another one for using srp on a silver car, use it on mine and just seems to give it such a nice finish which I normally struggle to get with a light coloured paint


----------

